# Time Warner Southwest Ohio, All problems



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

This thread is a discussion ground for those of us who have the blessing of being TWC customers in the Southwest Ohio region (Cincinnati, Dayton and nearby locations). The intention is to discuss topics of special interest to that region.

It may be viewed somewhat as a continuation of the *Time Warner Cable Massive Lineup Changes August 25th thread* which was starting to serve this purpose (because it affected only SW OH) but which was not appropriately named.

Enjoy!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll do a first post for this new thread, since I started it, although this isn't exactly a barn-burner of an issue.

Shortly after midnight last night I started having all kinds of problems with many channels -- signal missing, or extreme pixelation. I noticed the signal strength on some channels was wavering from 40 to 70 where it had been above 80 before.

Called TWC, and after entering my phone mumber and going through the usual 5 or 6 menu choices, I got a recorded message that they were doing system maintenance between midnight and 6am and giving a long list of areas affected -- sounded like the entire SW OH region.

Things seem back to normal this morning.

I wish:
1. There was some kind of advance notice, so I didn't waste the time trying to figure out what was happening. (Did I miss a notice?)

2. You didn't have to spend two minutes on the phone just to get to a recorded message.

Of course these are minor complaints compared to the other problems I've had, and expect to continue having -- already posted in various other threads.


----------



## tussin (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone in SW Ohio have the phone number they received with the tuning adapter to send the signal automatically? I am tired of having to call TW each time to resync the tuning adapter.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tussin said:


> Does anyone in SW Ohio have the phone number they received with the tuning adapter to send the signal automatically? I am tired of having to call TW each time to resync the tuning adapter.


I didn't even know such a number exists! There is a national cable card help number I've heard about, but I also heard they don't want you to call it directly without going through your local TWC support.

Were are you located and how often do you have to do this? What happens? How many blinks, and do you just lose SDV channels?


----------



## tussin (Nov 4, 2009)

I live in Cincinnati, Mt Lookout. It happens about every two weeks and is completely random. It just continuously blinks until they hit it with a signal and only affects SDV channels.


----------



## dulac97 (Sep 7, 2009)

I like in Cincinnati, Anderson township. My tuning adapters have been blinking for some time an I have been unable to get lots of my switched digital channels... How do I go about getting them reset? Unplugging the adapters and restarting Tivo does not help. Is there a number to call to get them to send a reset signal?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dulac97 said:


> I like in Cincinnati, Anderson township. My tuning adapters have been blinking for some time an I have been unable to get lots of my switched digital channels... How do I go about getting them reset? Unplugging the adapters and restarting Tivo does not help. Is there a number to call to get them to send a reset signal?


You normally don't have to reboot your TiVo. Unplug the usb cable, then unplug the TA power for 30 secs. Plug the TA back in and wait until the green light is either solid or repeating a 6-blink-pause sequence. This wait can be several minutes. Then reconnect the USB cable. The TiVo should give a message that you have connected it, and go from there.

If you don't get either solid or the 6-blink sequence, but instead get a sequence of 8 blinks-then-pause, that usually means your TA needs to be "reprovisioned" (or "hit") by the TWC office. Call TWC support and tell them it's blinking 8-then-pause and you want them to hit it. If they don't respond favorably to that, ask to be connected to the TWC National Cable Card Support group.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

tussin said:


> I live in Cincinnati, Mt Lookout. It happens about every two weeks and is completely random. It just continuously blinks until they hit it with a signal and only affects SDV channels.


My TA will be blinking when I get up in the morning about every 2-3 weeks. I unplug the USB from the back of the TA wait a few seconds plug it back in. Sometimes it takes a minute or 2 but the Tuning Adapter screen pops up. I select continue and all SDV channels are back.(After an additional 2 minutes of channel information updating)


----------



## dulac97 (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for the help!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm getting terrible pixelation and freezing on our new HD channel MNBCHD tonight. Not continuously, but frequently.

It was very bad when Rachel Maddow was interviewing Al Gore. Don't know if there's a political implication there or not. 

I wonder how others are receiving MNBCDH ?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Cincinnati users, check out this good news post about FiOptic service.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Widespread (unannounced) system maintenance again last night (see Post #2 above). I strongly suspect something they did triggered a TiVo reboot.

This time I talked to a CSR. She knew absolutely nothing beyond what was in the recorded message and that it had to do with adding channels, although she had no idea what channels. How many more days of this? -- she didn't know. "They never tell us until it's all done."

This morning I see signal strength for Fox News HD (1352) is down from before -- now jumping between 75 and 81. (TiVo recommends 80-99.) And MSNBC HD (1354) is now up to 100. Is this politically motivated? Has the FCC directed this under orders from the President?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Still asking:

How are you receiving the new HD channel: MNBCHD (MSNBC HD, channel 1354 for me) ?

I get episodes of pixelation and freezes, occuring every few minutes. Try to watch it for say 10 minutes when evaluating.

My signal strength and SNR are great, and there are no RS error counts, so I think it's the way TWC is encoding the channel.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

dlfl said:


> Still asking:
> 
> How are you receiving the new HD channel: MNBCHD (MSNBC HD, channel 1354 for me) ?
> 
> ...


Have had this station on for the last 45 minutes. Have had no pixelation or freezes.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bobrt6676 said:


> Have had this station on for the last 45 minutes. Have had no pixelation or freezes.


Thanks,

I'm curiouis: Do you get occasional pixelation or freezing on *any* of your channels?

Also, do you have an HD or an S3 ?


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

dlfl said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm curiouis: Do you get occasional pixelation or freezing on *any* of your channels?
> 
> Also, do you have an HD or an S3 ?


 I have 2 HD's. I get occasional pixelation, but no freezing. HGTV seems to be the worst when I have a problem. But certainly not the only channel. It seems to go in spurts. When I have pixelation it's widespread 
from mildly annoying to bad.

But last night both of my TA's started blinking 8 times. In the past I unplug/replug the USB from the TA and all is well. Not this time. Unplug/replug reboot nothing has helped. All SDV stations are black. I guess I will be calling TWC this afternoon after the Bengals beat the Ravens!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bobrt6676 said:


> I have 2 HD's. I get occasional pixelation, but no freezing. HGTV seems to be the worst when I have a problem. But certainly not the only channel. It seems to go in spurts. When I have pixelation it's widespread
> from mildly annoying to bad.
> 
> But last night both of my TA's started blinking 8 times. In the past I unplug/replug the USB from the TA and all is well. Not this time. Unplug/replug reboot nothing has helped. All SDV stations are black. I guess I will be calling TWC this afternoon after the Bengals beat the Ravens!


AFAIK, the 8-blink sequence means your TA needs to be "hit" (reprovisioned) by the TWC head end. When I got it, I wasted an hour rebooting and power-cycling everything and it never helps in that case.

Have you ever checked Signal Strength, SNR and RS error counts on a channel right after a pixelation bout? I never see any problems in those numbers for any channel (other than the other night when TWC actually messed with the signal strength as part of their "maintenance").

I never have problems with HGTV-HD. Assuming you are not seeing significant error counts, this would be another bizarre example of how we *presumably* are receiving exactly the same signal but getting different responses. There is only one reasonable theory to explain this, i.e., that we are *not* actually getting identical signals from TWC, as discussed in posts 358-361 on this thread.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

dlfl said:


> AFAIK, the 8-blink sequence means your TA needs to be "hit" (reprovisioned) by the TWC head end. When I got it, I wasted an hour rebooting and power-cycling everything and it never helps in that case.
> 
> Have you ever checked Signal Strength, SNR and RS error counts on a channel right after a pixelation bout? I never see any problems in those numbers for any channel (other than the other night when TWC actually messed with the signal strength as part of their "maintenance").
> 
> I never have problems with HGTV-HD. Assuming you are not seeing significant error counts, this would be another bizarre example of how we *presumably* are receiving exactly the same signal but getting different responses. There is only one reasonable theory to explain this, i.e., that we are *not* actually getting identical signals from TWC, as discussed in posts 358-361 on this thread.


When pixelation is really bad (rarely) I check the signal. It bounces from the 90's to the upper 60's. Not sure where to check SNR and RS error. About a year ago I complained about the picture and TW came out and put an amplifier(?)I think on the line and the bad pixelation episodes have been few and far between.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bobrt6676 said:


> When pixelation is really bad (rarely) I check the signal. It bounces from the 90's to the upper 60's. Not sure where to check SNR and RS error. About a year ago I complained about the picture and TW came out and put an amplifier(?)I think on the line and the bad pixelation episodes have been few and far between.


The Signal Strength, SNR and RS error counts are in:

Messages & Settings .... Account & System Information .... DVR Diagnostics.

There are two pages of info for each tuner. Identify the tuner you are interested in by the Channel number.

Can you describe the size of the amplifier and where they located it?


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

dlfl said:


> The Signal Strength, SNR and RS error counts are in:
> 
> Messages & Settings .... Account & System Information .... DVR Diagnostics.
> 
> ...


They plugged a small AC adapter looking amp. to an outlet next to a cable jack in the bedroom. Connected the other end into the cable jack.

Just spent 30 minutes with TW on my TA issue. No help after 30 min. We got disconnected and I'm waiting to see if they call back.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bobrt6676 said:


> They plugged a small AC adapter looking amp. to an outlet next to a cable jack in the bedroom. Connected the other end into the cable jack.
> 
> Just spent 30 minutes with TW on my TA issue. No help after 30 min. We got disconnected and I'm waiting to see if they call back.


In my TA episode (before I knew what 8 blinks meant), the TWC local support was useless. I called TiVo support and they contacted the TWC National Cable Card Support unit directly, then patched us together on the phone. I've been assuming that if I had known enough to tell TWC local support what I wanted, things would have gone better. The national person told me the reprovisioning actually can be done at the local office -- in fact I don't know if the national unit has direct access to do that or they have to get the local office to do it.

It sounds like you only have the amplifier on one of your TiVo's, correct? Do they both have about the same pixelation issues?


----------



## SASouth (Jun 5, 2004)

dlfl said:


> In my TA episode (before I knew what 8 blinks meant), the TWC local support was useless. I called TiVo support and they contacted the TWC National Cable Card Support unit directly, then patched us together on the phone. I've been assuming that if I had known enough to tell TWC local support what I wanted, things would have gone better. The national person told me the reprovisioning actually can be done at the local office -- in fact I don't know if the national unit has direct access to do that or they have to get the local office to do it.


I had the 8 blink problem the other night. I called the local TWC support number and the CR didn't even know what a tuning adapter was. Fortunately for me the CR I was talking to had enough initiative to go and talk to his supervisor, who did know. As a result, they had it fixed in 10 minutes.

I still would like to know what caused this, though. It's the first time I've had any real problems with the tuning adapters.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

SASouth said:


> I had the 8 blink problem the other night. I called the local TWC support number and the CR didn't even know what a tuning adapter was. Fortunately for me the CR I was talking to had enough initiative to go and talk to his supervisor, who did know. As a result, they had it fixed in 10 minutes.
> 
> I still would like to know what caused this, though. It's the first time I've had any real problems with the tuning adapters.


AFAIK this rash of TA problems started happening about a month ago. Something must be screwed up in their system.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

dlfl said:


> AFAIK this rash of TA problems started happening about a month ago. Something must be screwed up in their system.


I honestly think it's in prep for the Firmware update that I saw some in the Eastern Carolina region received.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

dlfl said:


> In my TA episode (before I knew what 8 blinks meant), the TWC local support was useless. I called TiVo support and they contacted the TWC National Cable Card Support unit directly, then patched us together on the phone. I've been assuming that if I had known enough to tell TWC local support what I wanted, things would have gone better. The national person told me the reprovisioning actually can be done at the local office -- in fact I don't know if the national unit has direct access to do that or they have to get the local office to do it.
> 
> It sounds like you only have the amplifier on one of your TiVo's, correct? Do they both have about the same pixelation issues?


The amp is plugged into an unused jack and boosts all the other jacks.( Or so they say)
The "Tier 3" tech reprovisioned the TA's, 1 worked 1 did not. He set up the famous Truck Roll for Wednesday. I came home today unplug/replug USB and BINGO all SDV stations are back. Yea, now I cancel the worthless Truck Roll.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Check ***this** out. A money-saving alternative to being trapped in the TWC mire.


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Check ***this** out. A money-saving alternative to being trapped in the TWC mire.


I did this for a client who had had it with TWC and I was amazed and how great the channels looked. Just attach the antenna to the ANT in connector and throw away the stupid tuning adapter and best of all throw away Time Warner Cable. If you can live without all those channels by all means DO THIS.

BTW, I'm in Palm Springs, CA and we're experiencing the 8 blinking light pattern and are unable to receive any TA related channels. I called and was told that they have no idea when it will be working again and isn't that just typical of the crappiest company on the planet!?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

All of a sudden I am blinking in SW OHio! Did the USB & power cable unplug but it didn't work this time... George is getting angry... Again!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dolfer said:


> All of a sudden I am blinking in SW OHio! Did the USB & power cable unplug but it didn't work this time... George is getting angry... Again!


Is it the 8-blinks-pause sequence? Probably needs reprovisioning (a "hit" from TWC).


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

dlfl said:


> Is it the 8-blinks-pause sequence? Probably needs reprovisioning (a "hit" from TWC).


Nope! It just seems to be endless consistent blinks!!!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dolfer said:


> Nope! It just seems to be endless consistent blinks!!!


Oh Oh.... In the words of the pudgy rental car girl in _*Planes, Trains and Automobiles*_: "You're f__cked!"

Looks like you have no choice but to just throw yourself at the mercy of TWC "service".

OTA via antenna + Netflix + Amazon is looking better every day, right? Unless you can get FiOptic.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

OH NOOOOOOOOOOO!  CC #2 stuck on firmware upgrade since yesterday afternoon. TW coming out this afternoon to replace CC. From what I have read CC dead when this happens.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bobrt6676 said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOOO!  CC #2 stuck on firmware upgrade since yesterday afternoon. TW coming out this afternoon to replace CC. From what I have read CC dead when this happens.


Supposedly one of my CableCARD's had a firmware update on Oct. 18th., see this post. Very mysterious. After if finished there was no difference in anything that I could tell. I don't know whether it was a real update or a system glitch, and I can't tell anything useful from the diagnostics screens.

I don't want to be paranoic but I'm picturing a "TiVo harassment script" that the TWC system is running that periodically screws with our TA's and CableCARD's.  Don't worry, it will end when we all either drop cable or rent their DVR.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

TW came out this afternoon. Changed cards in slot2. No help, CC stuck on upgrading firmware. Soooooo, Tech says there may be something wrong with slot 2. "Let me schedule an install of an M-card. We have them in stock. That way if there is a problem wih Slot 2 the problem will be solved. So I am getting an M-card installed Wednesday.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

FYI regarding pixelation on SDV channels, this post.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

bobrt6676 said:


> TW came out this afternoon. Changed cards in slot2. No help, CC stuck on upgrading firmware. Soooooo, Tech says there may be something wrong with slot 2. "Let me schedule an install of an M-card. We have them in stock. That way if there is a problem wih Slot 2 the problem will be solved. So I am getting an M-card installed Wednesday.


Was supposed to get M-card installed today. NOPE! Message on machine when I got home from work. " The technician did not get the M-card from the warehouse before it closed. We will have to reschedule for Thursday night."  Un-freeking believable.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

In early July, for my install, TWC said they only had s-cards. 6 weeks later when I called in they said the same thing. I know people before me got m-cards. So I'm paying $5.08/mo. for two s-cards. Even if they would install the m-card now I wouldn't do it. Risking them screwing things up, and maybe charging me another $20 install charge isn't worth $2.54/mo. savings. Good luck!

The stories of people being screwed over by TWC in many service areas are escalating on these forums lately. There isn't any way to make them do better. Just have your other options ready.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

dlfl said:


> In early July, for my install, TWC said they only had s-cards. 6 weeks later when I called in they said the same thing. I know people before me got m-cards. So I'm paying $5.08/mo. for two s-cards. Even if they would install the m-card now I wouldn't do it. Risking them screwing things up, and maybe charging me another $20 install charge isn't worth $2.54/mo. savings. Good luck!
> 
> The stories of people being screwed over by TWC in many service areas are escalating on these forums lately. There isn't any way to make them do better. Just have your other options ready.


Tech just left after installing(plugging in) M-card. After an hour and a call to the CC Hotline all I have is local channels. The "experts at the CC Hotline sees the card but cannot get it "gated" whatever that is. They are working on it but no time frame on when it will be working. "Check it tomorrow."


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

Apparently, I am 1 of only 2 customers with this type of cable card issue. The engineers will have to figure it out. ON MONDAY!!!! So all weekend with just local channels. So dlfl you were wise not to switch from S-cards to an M-card.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

UPDATE: 5 days later no CC resolution. Latest call- of course another truck roll on Saturday to replace another CC. Full week with only local channels.
 They say signals are being sent. But no EMM's on the CC. (whatever that is)


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bobrt6676 said:


> UPDATE: 5 days later no CC resolution. Latest call- of course another truck roll on Saturday to replace another CC. Full week with only local channels.
> They say signals are being sent. But no EMM's on the CC. (whatever that is)


What a bummer! Check out items 1 and 2 on this TiVo support page. I think you'll find EMM there.

I've verified my local OTA reception with a small antenna (excellent) and good Netflix operation. I'm ready to revert to analog cable, or no cable, at the slightest further provocation from TWC. There are just a few non-local cable channels I would miss. Analog would supply them, but not HD, and it would be hard to decide whether they are worth $50+.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I just realized my last TWC bill announced rate increases next month. All I have is the minimum digital service ("Digital Variety" package). With increases in Basic, Standard and Digital *my total increase is $9.02/month*, and they're already charging me for 2 CableCARDs ($5.08) when I really only need 1 m-card.

I might be OK with this if I was getting all my channels without pixelation, and without tuning failures, and without TA flakiness. But, since I'm not, I think that about tears it. I'll probably drop cable. I'll use part of what I save to upgrade from Standard to Turbo Roadrunner HSI. No point keeping just basic cable ($14.99) since it doesn't give me anything I value and can't get via my antenna. (We won't miss the home shopping channels.)

I could keep basic and standard (analog cable only) but the net savings after the rate increases is only about $6/mo. and I give up all HD except locals.

Damn the poor taste of all those other people whose warped values lead to a bunch of worthless channels I never watch being included in the Digital Variety HD programming!  If you're one of those people, nothing personal!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TA flaked out tonight with the 8-blink sequence. Power-cycled it twice. First time it blinked then went to no blinks. Second time it blinked continuously and after 15 minutes of this I called TWC support. Amazingly, the CSR knew about TiVo's and TA's and even more amazing, she sent a hit to my TA immediately right from her keyboard. The light went steady and after (only) ten minutes of rebooting the TiVo and waiting for it to acquire channels, all was OK. I asked her if this was a new capability and she said no and confirmed my guess that some CSR's know this stuff and some don't. She had heard of the national cable card support desk also.

She suggested leaving the TA off for at least 3-5 minutes when power cycling. 

She also claimed she put me on a promotional campaign that will make my next bill $113 instead of the $127 I was expecting after the recent rate increase.

I mentioned my pixelation issues on SDV channels and she said they also get pixelation complaints from non-TiVo customers -- never guess what the proposed solution is ...... a truck roll. She said they could end up adjusting the delivery system as a result, after they check my signals. Sounds like it might be worth a try if I decide to keep digital cable after verifying the reduced billing she promised.

She didn't know why we keep having TA dropouts but said each case is reported internally and she thought their technical people were working on it. Sounds good anyway.

All in all, much better than I expected, atlhough it still cost me 45 minutes even with her quick response.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Mine went out on Saturday night. I had the 8 blinks. I didn't have time to call, and I was going to wait until Sunday. Sunday afternoon, I noticed that the TA had turned itself off, and when I turned it back on, it was fixed.

Now I can't get 1013 (WBDT) reliably. It is there sometimes, but more often than not, it is searching for signal. It has went out before, but it has been good for about 2 months. The first time was when I was gone on vacation for a week. Great timing on that. I think I ended up spending about $10-$12 on shows from Amazon. If I'm home, I can get it fine over the air so it's not a huge deal, but I'll have to call them if it continues.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

*Note to everyone:*

Whenever you have to call TWC support to have your TA rebooted be sure to ask if this is being reported internally to their technical people and (gently) complain about how often this happens and what a nuisance it is.

Ideally we should call and complain even when we are able to get our TA's fixed on our own, although I know what a pain that is.

Squeaky wheels don't *always* get the grease but quiet wheels *never* do!


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

After my Saturday 3 hour service call to install a new Cablecard I am up and running with a single M-card. An interesting point from the TWC CC Hotline that the tech talked with. Problem after install only local channels(as before). No EMM's on CC screen. Hotline had the tech Hit the card. 2EMM's no channels. Hit it again 4EMM's some channels came back. Hit it a 3rd time 8EMM's BINGO all channels back. It took 3 hits to get all channels. The CC Hotline tech treated this as the norm.
Since Saturday AM, no TA or CC issues. Minor pixelation Saturday but none since.


----------



## rover1 (Nov 14, 2001)

A couple of weeks ago TWC added 8 HD channels to the lineup....the next day they added 1 more and a couple of days later they added one more. The problem is that the original 8 adds will not tune for me at all. I get a plain gray screen. No Temp unavailable or any notices....just the gray screen. The channel added the next day works fine and the last add works just fine. I have called Oceanic and the very nice gentleman went through several steps (from the manual) about rebooting the Tivo and rebooting the TA---which I had already tried before I called. He checked a couple of things with the tech folks while I was on hold but nothing worked. I have a truck roll on 15DEC--the first available date since right after T-giving. I have sent email to TWC support and they have (slowly) been working on a fix. Today I get the notice that a new hit has been sent to both cable card and TA and for me to try the reboots again---still nothing. I told them that it is almost as if the TA is not aware that I am supposed to get those 8 channels. Any suggestions? I am off island for a week starting Sunday so that gives them a few days to maybe come up with a solution--short of the truck roll on the 15th. TIA for any help.
Bill


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> ...........She also claimed she put me on a promotional campaign that will make my next bill $113 instead of the $127 I was expecting after the recent rate increase.
> ............


This actually happened! I've seen this month's bill. No contract involved, just a package that includes what I've been getting. I'm tempted to call back and ask for a retroactive refund, but don't want to rock the boat -- the last time a CSR tried to put me on this package, he came back and said CableCARD customers weren't eligible for any deals.

With this price decrease I'll stick with digital cable for a while longer. Without the decrease I was ready to drop it.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Just got a flyer from TWC saying they are adding HD channels 10 Dec., including: TCM, FBN, BBC Amer., CN, Outdoor Channel, a total of 11 added. I would guess these will all be SDV channels, so none of the existing linear channels will have to move, which will simplify the Guide Data transition.
It doesn't say what packages are needed to get the new channels. Just checked my lineup web page and don't see the new ones yet.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

At least some of the new HD channels are there now, including TCMHD (1276 for me). Of course the guide data hasn't been updated and TWC's lineup page doesn't have them. However my lineup at zap2it.com does show at least some of them -- that's how I learned what channel #'s to check.

The only one I've checked so far (TCMHD) is SDV of course, which means I'll most likely have pixelation issues. But I have those on the SD version of TCM too. Now I can see them in HD.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

This am there was *one* SDV channel I could not tune -- "Temporarily Unavailable". After trying for 2 hours on both tuners, I cycled the TA USB -- didin't fix. I called TWC. They said no trouble reported for that channel. The CSR sent some signals to the TA and after power cycling both TA and TiVo now *all *my SDV channels were missing.

I asked to be connected to the TWC National Cable Card Help Desk. *She never heard of it!* I insisted it existed so she checked with the "2 lead people on duty" and they never heard of it either -- a truck roll was the only solution offered. I declined, said I would call TiVo and hung up.

Called TiVo support and asked to be connected to the TWC NCC help desk. (They had done that for me before.) *He never heard of it!*. I insisted and after some delay he said he would call a number they had for TWC. Turned out it *was* the NCC help desk!

Talked with Doraine (sic) who was very nice and knew Mike in that group. There are 5 people on this help desk now. She resent alll the appropriate signals including a balancing hit to my TA. After power cycling everything all was OK.

She said the balancing has to do with authorizing what packages you receive and we surmised the local CSR had managed to really screw that up. Both she and the TiVo rep said they have sent emails to the appropriate people so at least all CSR's should know the NCC Desk exists and the tel. number. And my record at TWC has been updated to note the NCC Desk exists and the tel. number so at least I shouldn't get the blank stare next time.

Another two hours wasted on TA problems.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

In **this post** from July 2009, user ontherebound states:



ontherebound said:


> To keep things in perspective, I had heard from either TWC or TiVo that in the Cincy Region (including Cincy and Dayton) when they were fixing some initial TA problems, that there are only just over 400 CableCard users. So, we're not a priority to them at all.


We always knew it was small, but an actual number is interesting. Based on this representing about 0.5% of digital subscribers (nationally, for all cable services), there would be 80,000 digital subscribers in the Southwest Ohio region. This sounds low. Of course TiVo Series 3 usage in our area may be less than the national average too.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I have all 11 of the new HD channels and have since the announced date of the 10th. (Just add 1 to the number of the SD channel). I've been waiting patiently for the guide data to show up. Today, I got the message that new channels were added, but it was only for 3 of them. I'm not really complaining, it just seemed odd that they wouldn't all be there at the same time.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

realityboy said:


> I have all 11 of the new HD channels and have since the announced date of the 10th. (Just add 1 to the number of the SD channel). I've been waiting patiently for the guide data to show up. Today, I got the message that new channels were added, but it was only for 3 of them. I'm not really complaining, it just seemed odd that they wouldn't all be there at the same time.


That's different. I got a message announcing all the added channels and the guide data within a day or two of when they were added (?). What does zap2it.com say? You aren't still on a "rebuild" lineup are you?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dlfl said:


> That's different. I got a message announcing all the added channels and the guide data within a day or two of when they were added (?). What does zap2it.com say? You aren't still on a "rebuild" lineup are you?


Not on the rebuild lineup any more. I don't know unless they were only added to North Dayton and not South Dayton. I submitted a lineup change form with the others last night, and I noticed that there is only room for 3 channels on each lineup form submitted so possibly someone else submitted one, and that's why those 3 channels showed up. They were the first 3 in the list numerically.

I see them on zap2it today. I don't think they were there yesterday, but I'm not certain.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I got the rest of the new channels today. In addition to the 8 HD channels that I knew were missing there were 6 sd ones added as well. 4 look like shopping/infomercials, 1 is RFD, but the other 1 is Universal Sports which I really wanted but did not know we were getting.

Edit: OK, it says Universal Sports, but it's showing infomercials that match the same thing that is on the channel next to it Wshop (190).


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

3- or 4-blinks on TA? See **this post**.

They are pushing TA firmware update.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> 3- or 4-blinks on TA? See **this post**.
> 
> They are pushing TA firmware update.


See update **here**.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Well there is a bright side to this: Can't have pixelation on SDV channels when there are no pixels!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like they finally successfully pushed TA firmware ver .1001 last night. You may need to reboot your TiVo to get all your channels back, and cycle the USB connection first. If you can't get a solid light by now, you need to make a call to support.

*How many of us are seeing sporadic pixelation on SDV channels?* They are working on this in the Raleigh NC area (latest status **here**) and I'm hoping the solution will transfer to SW OH. However, it's important to know how many of us have the problem, in order to pressure them to do something.

BTW, although it occurs on SDV channels, this has nothing to do with the TA or its firmware version.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't know if this was related to the TA firmware update to .1001 or not. I had not checked to see if all my SDV channels tuned after the update. Tonight I noticed a few channels missing and a complete scan (HD only) indicated 15 or more were missing. Cycling the USB didn't fix it. I had to reboot the TA to get all my channels back.

Also, the update sure didn't speed up tuning. If anything it seems a little slower.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Just four days after the firmware update, TA had 8-blinks this am. Power cycling TA led to continuous blinking. TWC CSR fixed if immediately by sending what she labeled an "addressable hit" (as opposed to a "reset"). So far .1001 has been a bust.


----------

